# Webbit 04: Milano

## OKreZ

Informazioni per la tappa di Milano del Webbit 04:

1] evento: ci saranno solo seminari e certificazioni, dalle 9 alle 19 di giovedi' 3 e venerdì 4 giugno

2] relatori/seminari: dato che le sale sono poche (7) e i giorni pure (2) e' stato selezionato solamente un seminario, Introduzione a Gentoo Linux (relatore MyZelF)

3] partecipanti: l'ingresso e' gratuito e solo per coloro che si siano iscritti a dei seminari e che abbiano ricevuto la mail di conferma con il coupon da scaricare

Il sito di riferimento e' il solito (www.webb.it)

Io non saro' presente a Milano, resto comunque disponibile per chiarimenti ed informazioni  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Ma ti fanno entrare solo per la durata di quel tale seminario/i al quale ti sei iscritto ?

[edit]

Mi sono registrato, ho trovato col cerca il seminario gechi, ma come diamine si fa a dire a sto sito qui di segnarmi??

----------

## lopio

sbaglio ma e' impossibile registrarsi per i seminari per ora?

ciao

----------

## OKreZ

Sara' possibile iscriversi ai seminari a partire da giovedì 20 maggio, come indicato in home page del sito.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Il sito è un Work in progress continuo... ogni giorno posticipano la data di apertura delle iscrizioni  :Sad: 

Intanto io vi posto il link al coupon, che non so come, xò ho trovato  :Smile: 

http://www.webb.it/coupon/passmilano

Chi ci sarà?

Myzelf, dal momento che tiene seminario, botta-stilista che presenta la collezione gechi primavera-estate, io... poi?   :Very Happy: 

saludos

----------

## MyZelF

La mia sarà una "toccata e fuga": ho chiesto di tenere il seminario la mattina del 3 e tornerò a casa nel pomeriggio, visto che il 4 pomeriggio ho un esame.  :Confused: 

Ho sentito botta in pvt, ma non credo venga.  :Sad: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Ho sentito botta in pvt, ma non credo venga. 

 

E chi ci porterà le magliette??

BHUAAAAAAAA  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## MyZelF

Beh, un modo lo troveremo...  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

Pure io potrò fare solo una toccata e fuga (se riesco durante il seminario di MyZelf  :Wink:  ), purtroppo non posso assentarmi troppo dal lavoro quindi non potrò esserci sempre  :Sad: 

----------

## doom.it

verrò il sabato per salutare tutti

----------

## MyZelF

Sabato? Ma non finisce il 4 (venerdì)?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> verrò il sabato per salutare tutti

 

tutti gli operai che smontano gli stand   :Razz: 

----------

## ElDios

Ragazzi io ci sarò sicuramente..e posso fare il venditore ambulante di magliete così come ho fatto per poco a Padova..solo che se non ho capito male niente arena...e se non c'è l'arena non c'è più la figosità della gente che viene lì parla e compra..quindi se troviamo un modo io sono disponibile..sennò ci vediamo lì con chi c'è...

ciau a tutti..

----------

## codadilupo

io cerchero' di esserci venerdi' nel tardo pomeriggio... purtroppo non credo di riuscire ad uscire dal lavoro prima delle 16.00   :Crying or Very sad: 

Coda

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Bene oggi si sono aperte le iscrizioni...

una domanda x chi c'è già stato...

ho visto che non è possibile iscriversi a 2 seminari che sono uno a distanza di 1/2 ora dall'altro. 

Ok, ma metti caso arrivo in ritardo ad un seminario, mi fanno entrare?   :Confused: 

Come fanno a sapere che sono iscritto, indi a farmi entrare?   :Confused: 

Io intanto mi sono praticamente iscritto a seminari vari tanto da riempire i 2 giorni, se ci mettiamo daccordo su dove/quando incontrarci xò sarebbe una gran cosa [mica mi corron dietro se magari bigio, vero?  :Very Happy:  ]...

saludos

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

purtroppo non credo di poterci essere  :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Io intanto mi sono praticamente iscritto a seminari vari tanto da riempire i 2 giorni, se ci mettiamo daccordo su dove/quando incontrarci xò sarebbe una gran cosa [mica mi corron dietro se magari bigio, vero?  ]...
> 
> 

 

Io credo che ci sarò solo per mezza giornata... qual'é quella migliore dove "saremo di più" (e nel caso mi iscrovo a uno/due seminari di conseguenza)?

Servono supporter per il nostro alfiere MyZelF (altrimenti lascio il mio posto a qualcuno che potrebbe non conoscere gentoo  :Wink:  )?

Le magliette.... come si può fare?

EDIT: Sul sito del webbit risultiamo espositori... abbiamo uno spazio? Perhe dalle aprole di OkreZ mi sembrava di no...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Io credo che ci sarò solo per mezza giornata... qual'é quella migliore dove "saremo di più" (e nel caso mi iscrovo a uno/due seminari di conseguenza)?
> 
> Servono supporter per il nostro alfiere MyZelF (altrimenti lascio il mio posto a qualcuno che potrebbe non conoscere gentoo  )?

 

Dunque giove mattina ci sarebbe wireless security... mi spiace un sacco ed una sporta perdermi la presentazione della nostra bambina [a prop. gentoo é M o F? ], ma mi interessa molto l'argomento e i relatori sono allettanti.

Il giove pome seminari saltabili. Venerdi al mattino seminari su FreeNet saltabili.  :Wink: 

Al pome ci sono una serie di conferenze tenute dai ragazzi di Sikurezza.org che dovrebbero esser interessanti.

----------

## jp10hp

io ci sarò di sicuro...e di magliettine ce ne saranno???   :Very Happy: 

----------

## OKreZ

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Sul sito del webbit risultiamo espositori... abbiamo uno spazio? Perhe dalle aprole di OkreZ mi sembrava di no...

 

Infatti, a Milano non ci saranno spazi espositivi ne' l'arena, quello a cui tu ti riferisci e' l'elenco delle community relativo alla scorsa tappa di Padova.

----------

## anborn

Io ci sono, sicuro.

Per le magliette qualcosa ce lo inventiamo, d'altra parte siamo a Milano.. pensate veramente di non riuscire a vendere un qualsiasi capo d'abbigliamento  :Wink: 

Ci si becca là, riconoscibili dalla mitica opera d'arte del Peach  :Very Happy: 

AnB

----------

## gaffiere

ma porca paletta... l'idea di venire c'è tutta, ci sono anche un paio di seminari sulla grafica parecchio sfiziosi   :Smile: 

ma! sti cavolo di esami proprio in quella settimana li devo avere? ma porca pupazza!   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

per le magliette qualcuno accetta commissioni? magari qualcuno del dsi (per comodità)?

see ya

----------

## Yoghi

Se non succede nulla io son su il 4! Spero di beccarvi ..

----------

## randomaze

Per la cronaca io mi sono iscritto ai due incontri:

(3/05   9.30) Analisi tecnica delle distribuzioni Linux (by OpenSkills)

(3/05 10.30) Introduzione a Gentoo Linux (consigliatissimo a tutti gli esponenti del MyZelF fan club  :Razz: )

----------

## lopio

ciao,

conoscete alberghi a buon prezzo?

grazie

----------

## codadilupo

 *lopio wrote:*   

> ciao,
> 
> conoscete alberghi a buon prezzo?
> 
> grazie

 

se ti adatti ad un divano, credo che l'albergo codadilupo sia disponibile... ma sappi che io mi alzo alle 6.30 per andare al lavoro, e che, durante la notte, potresti svegliarti metre un losco figuro apre la porta di casa al cane  :Wink: 

'nsomma, male che va, se proprio non trovi nulla, e sai adattarti, una brandina si recupera  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> se ti adatti ad un divano, credo che l'albergo codadilupo sia disponibile...

 

E si mangia pure bene in quell'albergo, fidati  :Wink: 

----------

## lopio

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> se ti adatti ad un divano, credo che l'albergo codadilupo sia disponibile...

 

Grazie coda sei proprio ultramegagentile ma vorrei trascinare altre 2 o 3 persone (futuri utenti gentoo????) quindi non posso proprio disturbare   :Wink: 

Un  grazie anche a Shev (che ti pubblicizza molto bene)

ciao

----------

## codadilupo

 *lopio wrote:*   

> Grazie coda sei proprio ultramegagentile ma vorrei trascinare altre 2 o 3 persone (futuri utenti gentoo????) quindi non posso proprio disturbare   

 

piu' che altro non saprei proprio dove metterli, sorry  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## randomaze

Ok, adesso mettendo da parte i dettagli su conferenze e cose varie vieniamo alle cose serie.

Il giorno prima del webbit (ovvero il 2), considerata la presenza nel capoluogo lombardo di importanti personalità della comunità gentoo italiana (che l'indomani ci rappresenteranno dinnanzi al mondo),  si potrebbe organizzare qualcosa, tipo un aperitivo o un'andata in pizzeria...

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Il giorno prima del webbit (ovvero il 2), considerata la presenza nel capoluogo lombardo di importanti personalità della comunità gentoo italiana (che l'indomani ci rappresenteranno dinnanzi al mondo),  si potrebbe organizzare qualcosa, tipo un aperitivo o un'andata in pizzeria...

 

ne stavo parlando in mail con l'importante personalità, la quale mi aveva avvisato che già ne avevate parlato, cogliendomi in contropiede, visto che volevo parlarvene io... insomma... pizzarito  :Wink:  ?

Coda

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> pizzarito  ? Coda

 

Dunque:

1) Chi sarebbe l'ospite?

2) E' aperto Pizzarito il giorno della festa della repubblica?

3) Dove e a che ora? slurp  :Razz: 

deadhead

----------

## codadilupo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 1) Chi sarebbe l'ospite?

 

ARRRGHHHH!!! Tremenda eresia ! Come chi sarebbe l'ospite ????

Non conosci MyZelF  :Wink:  ?

 *Quote:*   

> 2) E' aperto Pizzarito il giorno della festa della repubblica?

 

conosci qualche esercizio pubblico che realmente festeggi una qualche festa ? Giusto natale, capodanno e ferragosto, e nemmeno sempre  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   1) Chi sarebbe l'ospite? 
> 
> ARRRGHHHH!!! Tremenda eresia ! Come chi sarebbe l'ospite ????
> 
> Non conosci MyZelF  ?
> ...

 

La miglior definizione che ho letto sul personaggio é in questo post.

A parte questo, dato che MyZelF é anche il "corriere" delle magliette chi l'ha chiesta sappia che fare.

Per me Pizzarito va bene... (quale, visto che ce ne sono un bel pò?)

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ARRRGHHHH!!! Tremenda eresia ! Come chi sarebbe l'ospite ???? Non conosci MyZelF  ?

 

siccheloconsco  :Very Happy:  solo che mica avevo capito si stesse parlando di lui...

Non sono molto bravo a legger tra le righe... è tutto così bianco!

deadhead

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> La miglior definizione che ho letto sul personaggio é in questo post.

 

ROTFL  :Laughing: 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> A parte questo, dato che MyZelF é anche il "corriere" delle magliette chi l'ha chiesta sappia che fare.

 

Ah finalmente si sa qualcosa... Ottimo... non vedo l'ora di indossare la maglietta pregiata!

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Per me Pizzarito va bene... (quale, visto che ce ne sono un bel pò?)

 

Concordo!

deadhead[/quote][/code]

----------

## MyZelF

 :Embarassed:  Ok, ragazzi... quindi portate rispetto o... niente magliette!  :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing: 

----------

## codadilupo

quale pizzarito, non saprei... dipende dall'ora a cui arriva il "Che"  :Wink: 

Se viene presto, ci facciamo prima un giro/aperitivo, e poi ci fiondiamo al pizzarito piu' vicino/comodo...

In generale mi orienterei su http://www.pastarito.it/ristoranti/sk_risto.php3?citta=2&ristorante=15

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

Conferme ? Suggerimenti ? Oggi o domani che fate ? io oggi esco presto, se vi va, possiamo lanciare un mini-aperitivo pre-webbit  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Conferme ? Suggerimenti ? Oggi o domani che fate ?

 

Beh diciamo che il pastarito in centro va bene, salvo imprevisti dell'ultimo istante io confermo. 

Oggi e domani mi sa che sono un'attimo incasinato (anche dopodomani...)

----------

## MyZelF

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Conferme ? Suggerimenti ?

 

Per la pizzata del 2 io ci sono e porto anche la mia ospite milanese.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Oggi o domani che fate?

 

Ironia della sorte, sarò anche stasera / domani mattina a Milano, ma non so se riusciamo a beccarci. Al limite possiamo sentirci in pvt.

----------

## iDarbert

Forse è un po' off-topic, ma perchè non possono registrarsi quelli nati prima dell'88?!   :Confused: 

----------

## anborn

[OT]

 *iDabert wrote:*   

> Forse è un po' off-topic, ma perchè non possono registrarsi quelli nati prima dell'88?!

 

Uhm... qui siamo praticamente tutti nati PRIMA dell'88... forse intendevi dopo...??  :Wink: 

Sinceramente non saprei... forse perché nell'89 é caduto il muro di berlino.. boh..  :Laughing: 

[/OT]

Io purtroppo do forfait per il 2 sera.. mi rifarò prima o poi con un GentooPub..

Inizia a traballare anche la mia presenza il 3.. a causa di una probabile presentazione di Software Engineering... azz... vedremo...

AnB

----------

## iDarbert

Volevo dire dopo...

----------

## federico

Scusate, sarebbe possibile avere un riepilogo preciso dei ritrovi pre e "in" webbit del prossimi giorni, luogo/ora ?

Vorrei organizzarmi senza sbagliare...

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Scusate, sarebbe possibile avere un riepilogo preciso dei ritrovi pre e "in" webbit del prossimi giorni, luogo/ora ?
> 
> Vorrei organizzarmi senza sbagliare...

 

Dato che non abbiamo ancora parlato di orari provo a buttarne un paio io:

Pre:

02/06/2004 Piazza Duomo davanti Feltrinelli, ore 20.00.

 Da li ci incamminiamo verso il pastarito/pizzarito

In:

03/06/2004 Webbit al seminario "Introduzione a Gentoo Linux" (credo sia alle 10.30)

----------

## codadilupo

 *federico wrote:*   

> Scusate, sarebbe possibile avere un riepilogo preciso dei ritrovi pre e "in" webbit del prossimi giorni, luogo/ora ?

 

2 giugno ore 18.00/19.00 si va a prendere l'ospite / gli ospiti in stazione e si va a mangiare al pastarito

3 giugno in mattinata, ore 10.30 (?) talk di MyZelF al Webbit

4 giugno boh !

5 giugno ari-boh!

corretto ?

P.S.: il 2 giugno, festa della repubblica l'ATM di milano organizza la solita caccia al tesoro. Io anche quest'anno partecipero' assieme alla casa magica (associazione di volontariato - doposcuola per bambini problematici).

date le mie inesauribili e inconcusse doti fisiche, saro' il supporto informatico   :Laughing: 

Mi raccomando, passate dalle parti dell'arena, perché avremo bisogno anche di voi  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## federico

Ottimo   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 2 giugno ore 18.00/19.00 si va a prendere l'ospite / gli ospiti in stazione e si va a mangiare al pastarito
> 
> 

 

Ah ok, io pensavo che arrivasse prima... ma siamo dacordo lo stesso  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Quindi il ritrovo e' in stazione?

Non e' meglio ritrovarsi in duomo ugualmente?

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Non e' meglio ritrovarsi in duomo ugualmente?

 

Direi che il doppio appuntamento va bene ugualmente... cosa ne dite?

----------

## codadilupo

direi che va bene duomo... tanto ci dobbiamo arrivare, per andare a mangiare.

Per l'orario, mi sono rifatto a quello di questa settimana... i treni piu' o meno son sempre quelli  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## juichi

... aggancia anche questo forum in cui i GECHI chiacchierano del webb.it   :Laughing: 

Ciao ragazzi,

vi confermo la mia presenza giovedì 3 giugno dalle 9.30 a chiusura del webb.it con tanto di diretta radiofonica su Spazio Juichi dalle 173.0 alle 18.

Avrei piacere di incontrarvi per :

- comperare la vostra maglietta

- conoscervi finalmente

- parlare di un progetto appena partito a Torino (http://www.juichi.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31)

- parlare di eventi futuri congiunti   :Laughing: 

Detto ciò ... a giovedì    :Laughing: 

----------

## Yoghi

il 4 c'è nessuno?   :Mad: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Sto rosicando paurosamente, avrei dovuto esserci anche io ma il lavoro mi ha bloccato   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Divertitevi anche per me, e al solito, in culo alla balena a MyZelf per il seminario!   :Cool: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Io ci sono sia il 2 sera che entrambi i giorni al webbit...

Una domanda... Mi trovo molto combattuto perchè vorrei seguire i seminari di sikurezza.org sul wireless [che iniziano il 3/6 alle 11] ma anche passare un po' di tempo con i gechi... Come fare? è possibile entrare senza essere iscritti al seminario di presentazione di Gentoo, in qualità di geco, per poi scappare alle 11 o gli organizzatori sono così inflessibili? Convincetemi che in fondo Yvette non vale i Gechi...   :Wink: 

Altra domanda... che si fa al Webbit? A Padova c'era l'arena, c'erano spazi etc etc. Qui a Milano da quanto leggo ci saranno giusto seminari e stop... Come si divertiranno i nostri eroi  :Question: 

saludos

PS: finalmente! con questo post sono diventato "Tux's lil' helper"   :Razz: 

----------

## federico

Per la pizzata il 2 ci sono, per il webbit vedo se mi alzo la mattina (l'incaricato smazzatore di magliette potrebbe portare forse le mie quella sera?)

----------

## gaffiere

indovinate un po': webbit padova->esame, webbit milano->????? ESAME!!!   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

ma che smaronamento!

certo che se comiciassi a studiare anche prima... soltio discorso   :Rolling Eyes: 

beh ragazzi, ovviamente raccogliete materiale, un sacco di materiale di qualsiasi genere  :Smile: 

see ya

----------

## juichi

... della mia maglietta   :Laughing: 

----------

## capitan_jo

Ciao a tutti!! Ho prenotato una maglietta GeCHI  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   ma domani non posso venire al seminario di MyZelF  :Sad:  , vengo venerdì, c'è qualcuno che può darmi la maglietta e, soprattutto, come ci troviamo  :Question: 

grazie e ciao

.jo.

----------

## MyZelF

Ok per il doppio appuntamento. Io dovrei essere in stazione centrale per le 19.10.

Porto con me le magliette anche questa sera.

Per trovarci, se non avete idea di che faccia abbiamo, contattate me, coda o randomaze in pvt per scambiarci il numero di cellulare.

A stasera.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

OFFERTA

Se qualche geco ha problemi x le magliette xchè:

non viene stase a cena

non c'è alla presentazione di MyZelf

ha degli orari strani per il webbit

io in linea di massima dovrei esserci al webbit 

giovedì dalle 10.30 alle 13.15 [di questo xò non sono sicuro... questi orari possono subire variazioni]

venerdì dalle 10.00 alle 19.00 [<-- foccalabindella, che giornatina  :Wink:  ]

quindi potrei farmi carico delle magliette.

a 2 condizioni:

soldi ESATTI non voglio dover dare resti etc etc. Se vi devo tenere la maglietta vi presentate con i soldi esatti [a proposito, quanto costano?  :Smile:  ]

dovete dire sia a Myzelz oppure a botta che a me [tramite mex in pvt, via mail, segnali di fumo] che vi devo tenere la maglietta. In caso di discordanza tra le info di Myzelf/botta e le mie, fanno testo MyZelf/botta. Non prendo magliette senza che Myzelf/botta ne siano stati informati.

venghino siorri venghino

deadhead

----------

## botta

Le magliette arriveranno al Webb.it in due momenti diversi. Questa sera MyZelF porterà con sè 16 capi. I restanti 20 capi, molto probabilmente potranno essere ritirati o acquistati  solo nella giornata di venerdì.

Raccolgo la disponibilità di .:deadhead:. che ora contaterò privatamente, perciò direi che per avere la maglietta ci si può rivolgere:

a MyZelF, stasera alla cena; in alternativa prima o dopo il suo seminario di giovedì (fino ad esaurimento scorte)

a .:deadhead:. negli orari da lui indicati.

Grazie a tutti

----------

## federico

Posso lamentarmi xke' non ci sono magliette da donna ?   :Cool: 

----------

## botta

Ho dato un occhio alla tua prenotazione, questa sera ti si potrebbe consegnare solo una XL. Mi dispiace.

----------

## federico

Che e' quella mia personalissima percui la prendero' con molto piacere    :Twisted Evil: 

Ma... ci sono stati problemi di tempi?

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> direi che va bene duomo... tanto ci dobbiamo arrivare, per andare a mangiare.
> 
> 

 

Ok, allora io sono nel gruppo Duomo (fronte Feltrinelli) alle 20 (ho un pó di cose da fare e non riesco ad essere in stazione alle 19).

Se ci son problemi ci sentiamo al tel.

----------

## federico

Ah ecco una cosa... qualcuno puo' lasciarmi in PM un numero di telefono in modo che se mi sento sperduto riesco a trovarvi ?

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ah ecco una cosa... qualcuno puo' lasciarmi in PM un numero di telefono in modo che se mi sento sperduto riesco a trovarvi ?

 

Uh, lo ho fatto dopo aver annunciato che ero in duomo... vuoi dire che l'ho inviato a qualcun'altro???

----------

## federico

No e' arrivato e ti ringrazio  :Smile:  Si vede che scrivevamo nello stesso istante...

Ora sto facendo mente locale su dove sta la Feltrinelli e mi faccio quasi schifo, sono di milano e non ce l'ho presente... dev'essere andando verso piazza fontana..

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ora sto facendo mente locale su dove sta la Feltrinelli e mi faccio quasi schifo, sono di milano e non ce l'ho presente... dev'essere andando verso piazza fontana..

 

Si trova a fianco della Galleria....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## botta

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ma... ci sono stati problemi di tempi?

 

Le magliette per quanto ne so io dovrebbero essere pronte. Tecnicamente il problema che si pone  è di andare a ritirare la merce presso la nostra stamperia d fiducia, che è a Verona, e portare il tutto a Milano.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *botta wrote:*   

> Tecnicamente il problema che si pone  è di andare a ritirare la merce presso la nostra stamperia d fiducia, che è a Verona, e portare il tutto a Milano.

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

E come ci arrivano a Milano per venerdì?

----------

## botta

Organizziamo una spedizione, anzi potresti andare proprio tu venerdì mattina a prendere in consegna il pacco che spediremo presso la segreteria organizzativa del Webb.it.

Che ne dici?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *botta wrote:*   

> Organizziamo una spedizione, anzi potresti andare proprio tu venerdì mattina a prendere in consegna il pacco che spediremo presso la segreteria organizzativa del Webb.it.
> 
> Che ne dici?

 

Ti dirò, per me non c'è problema. Guarda in mail, dovresti avere una mia risposta...

----------

## federico

Mio fratello mi ha gia' fregato la maglietta...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ora devo fare in modo di fargliene avere una per lui  :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *federico wrote:*   

> Mio fratello mi ha gia' fregato la maglietta... 
> 
> Ora devo fare in modo di fargliene avere una per lui 

 

In quanto venditore ambulante ufficiale delle magliette [mi ha incaricato botta  :Smile:  ] sarò ben felice di fornitela...

Fammi un fischio quando passi...

----------

## akiross

We ragazzi, chi c'e' domani (4) al webbit?

Io vorrei venire, ma se vado da solo alla fine non trovero' un c4zz di quello che cerco (GECHI! LINUX!)

Se si riesce a combinare x vedersi in qualche posto... se possibile il pome, visto che la mattina sn a sqola, ma se proprio devo vengo anche il mattino  :Very Happy: 

Tanto abbiamo finito i programmi...

Fatemi sapere

Ciauz!

----------

## randomaze

 *akiross wrote:*   

> We ragazzi, chi c'e' domani (4) al webbit?
> 
> Io vorrei venire, ma se vado da solo alla fine non trovero' un c4zz di quello che cerco (GECHI! LINUX!)
> 
> 

 

Dovresti trovare il venditore ambulante di magliette alle 13 davanti alla sala rossa dove MyZelF ha tenuto il talk oggi (mi sembra la 2 ma non sono sicuro....)

Per il resto su linux ci sono altri talk, dai un occhiata al programma sul sito  :Wink: 

----------

## akiross

ma non chiedevo solo per le magliette, se c'e' qualcuno che e' in zona vale la pena salutarsi no? sarebbe un delitto  :Very Happy: 

ciauz

----------

## randomaze

 *akiross wrote:*   

> ma non chiedevo solo per le magliette, se c'e' qualcuno che e' in zona vale la pena salutarsi no? sarebbe un delitto 
> 
> ciauz

 

Il venditore ambulante (al secolo :deathhead:) é li, poi dovrebbero esserci anche altri tipo codadilupo... io posso dire che non ci sono, MyZelF direi lo stesso dato dovrebbe aver preso un treno qualche ora fa....

EDIT :   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  ".:deadhead:." != ":deathhead:" sorry  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Dopo la prima mattinata di webbit: bellino, ma mi mangio i gomiti per non esser venuto a padova.

Spettacolo invece vedere un po' di gechi di persona.

Io ribadisco domani sarò in quel del webbit dalle 10 alle 19...

Inoltre se volete un contatto certo io sto dando come ritrovo alle 13.00 davanti alla sala rossa 1, sia per chi vuole la maglietta che per chi vuole farsi il pome in compagnia.

Ricordo che la maglietta da uomo costa 10  quella da donna 12 , vi pregherei di arrivare con i soldi contati [e prego che il corriere di botta con le nuove maglie arrivi prima delle 12.30 altrimenti mi linciano  :Confused:  ]

Per il pome, poi io mi sono iscritto a questi seminari [nel caso qualcuno avesse bisogno di un suggerimento  :Wink:  ]

	La percezione della sicurezza informatica

[by Sikurezza.org]		Milano 04.06.04 14:00

Posti:159 Sala:Rossa 1

4102		Linux kernel 2.6 features and security improvements

[by Sikurezza.org]		Milano 04.06.04 15:00

Posti:40 Sala:Gialla 3

3508		Hacking della firma digitale e attacco ai contenuti della smartcard. Alcune casistiche.

[by Sikurezza.org]		Milano 04.06.04 16:00

Posti:over booking Sala:Blu 1

3515		Honeypots: a blackhat point of view

[by Sikurezza.org]		Milano 04.06.04 17:00

Posti:100 Sala:Rossa 1

4092		A walk throughout penguin cops - Viaggio introduttivo al Linux Security Module

[by Sikurezza.org]		Milano 04.06.04 18:00

Posti:145 Sala:Blu 1

Per altre info, contattatemi pure in PVT...  :Razz: 

iauz

deadhead

----------

## codadilupo

ancora una mezz'ora... e arrivo  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Yoghi

come è finito quello degli Honeypots? ... son dovuto andare via prima  :Sad: 

----------

## lopio

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Dopo la prima mattinata di webbit: bellino, ma mi mangio i gomiti per non esser venuto a padova.
> 
> Spettacolo invece vedere un po' di gechi di persona.
> 
> Io ribadisco domani sarò in quel del webbit dalle 10 alle 19...
> ...

 

Dispiace anche a me non essere stato a Padova visto che  qui a Milano non ho potuto partecipare al pomeriggio in compagnia un po' per via dei seminari un po' per timidezza   :Embarassed: .

In ogni caso grazie per la maglietta   :Wink:   e un plauso al relatore MyZelf veramente bravo

ciao

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Yoghi wrote:*   

> come è finito quello degli Honeypots? ... son dovuto andare via prima 

 

A me è piaciuto molto...

Dopo aver illustrato 2 differenti modi di creazione di una honeypot [VMWare e UMLinux] è passato ad analizzare come accorgersi di essere finiti dentro una honeypot, ad analizzare quali sono i metodi per preservare la propria honeypot immune da modfiche. 

Infine ha analizzato l'aspetto etico e culturale. Vedere cioè la honeypot come strumento per apprendere dai più bravi le tecniche di intrusione per poi condividerle con altri...

le slides cmq dovrebbero essere abb. esplicative

----------

## Yoghi

thx  :Wink: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *lopio wrote:*   

> e un plauso al relatore MyZelf veramente bravo

 

che dire...   :Embarassed:  grazie...  :Cool: 

lopio... ma dove ti eri nascosto?  :Wink: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

hai fatto meglio che a padova?

----------

## MyZelF

in che senso? a Padova faceva così schifo?  :Laughing: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

non fare lo gnorri  :Smile: 

proprio perche a padova eri andato bene volevo sapere se hai fatto ancora meglio  :Wink: 

----------

## MyZelF

eheh... la domanda si prestava ad essere fraintesa... e sai quanto mi piacciono le lodi...  :Laughing:   :Cool: 

Scherzi a parte, sicuramente l'essere "rodato" sul medesimo seminario dopo l'esperienza padovana ha giovato. Purtroppo a milano ho avuto a che fare con un proiettore che tagliava le slides ai lati.  :Confused: 

Ad ogni modo critiche e suggerimenti sono ben accetti: vedrò di farne tesoro per il futuro.

Ho messo on line qualche foto, in attesa del trasferimento su gechi.it.

----------

## federico

La mitica foto con le magliette dei gechi   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

ahaha!

visto le foto!

MyZelf e' monoespressivo in foto (pare scolpito)  :Very Happy: 

alexbr e' sempre piu assatanato (sicuramente peggio del webb.it..... e gia' la' non scherzava  :Smile: )

Peccato non esserci stato   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> alexbr e' sempre piu assatanato (sicuramente peggio del webb.it..... e gia' la' non scherzava )
> 
> Peccato non esserci stato  

 

A chi ti rifersici?  :Very Happy: 

Nella foto siamo [nell'ordine] 

Federico, io, Myzelf, Coda

----------

## kaio

Nelle foto di Milano, durante lo speech, MyZelf fà molto Steve Jobs  :Very Happy: 

----------

## leon_73

Ma perche' voi riuscite a vedere Myzelf nelle foto mente spiega???

azz se le facevate da Padove (come distanza) forse venivano meglio   :Wink: 

Scherzi a parte... deadhead  ma quelle magliette erano gia' in mano ai fotografati, o ti sono arrivate alla chiusura del webbit??? 

Comunque, scherzi a parte, sono contento di esserci andato, perche' finalmente, a parte un po' di fuffamarketing, ci sono stati un sacco di speach interessanti  :Smile: 

Altro che smau (che oramai e' divetato piu' una sagra di paese che una fiera di settore   :Mad:  ) Il solo peccato e' stato di non aver organizzato anche "stand" che comunque rimangono una buona fonte di scambio di idee

Leo

----------

## lopio

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

>  *lopio wrote:*   e un plauso al relatore MyZelf veramente bravo 
> 
> che dire...   grazie... 
> 
> lopio... ma dove ti eri nascosto? 

 

Beh proprio nascosto no, ti ho fatto domandina su  revdep-rebuild e unmerge kde3.1.5...ma non mi sono presentato   :Crying or Very sad: 

ciao

----------

## MyZelF

 *kaio wrote:*   

> MyZelf fà molto Steve Jobs

 

 :Cool: 

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> Ma perche' voi riuscite a vedere Myzelf nelle foto mente spiega???
> 
> azz se le facevate da Padove (come distanza) forse venivano meglio  

 

Non lasciate mai la macchina (fotografica) ad una donna...   :Laughing:  Presenti escluse, ovviamente...  :Wink: 

 *lopio wrote:*   

> ma non mi sono presentato  

 

peccato!  :Evil or Very Mad:  Anche se ero "di fretta", visto che sono subito scappato verso la stazione, avrei scambiato volentiere due parole in più...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> Scherzi a parte... deadhead  ma quelle magliette erano gia' in mano ai fotografati, o ti sono arrivate alla chiusura del webbit?

 

Quelle sono le magliette restanti del Webbit di Padova che ha portato MyZelf... Quelle nuove [giunte al Webbit alle 19.09 di venerdì] sono state rispedite a Peach tramite una persona fidata. 

 :Smile: 

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> Comunque, scherzi a parte, sono contento di esserci andato, perche' finalmente, a parte un po' di fuffamarketing, ci sono stati un sacco di speach interessanti 
> 
> Altro che smau (che oramai e' divetato piu' una sagra di paese che una fiera di settore   ) Il solo peccato e' stato di non aver organizzato anche "stand"

 

Concordo sull'inutilità ormai dell'esistenza dello SMAU  :Smile: 

+ Hackmeeting + Webbit

- SMAU

Purtroppo gli stand non erano proprio contemplati nel Webbit di Milano...  :Sad: 

----------

## Peach

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quelle sono le magliette restanti del Webbit di Padova che ha portato MyZelf... Quelle nuove [giunte al Webbit alle 19.09 di venerdì] sono state rispedite a Peach tramite una persona fidata. 
> 
> 

 

yeah... appena rientro in patria le vado a prendere... mi sono già messo in contatto con la persona-fidata... nn le hai nemmeno viste?

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> ...ci sono stati un sacco di speach interessanti 

 

ODDIO!!!   :Shocked: 

il mio alter-ego è tornato a farsi vivo...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *Sabotatore finanziato da microsorc wrote:*   

> no sai, perche io sono un grafico, e mi sono stufato di cracckare photoshop..

 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Ok, allora a sto punto e' D'UOPO il campeggio dei gechi!!!

alle cinque terre (il mare piu bello d'italia) col portatile sulla spiaggia (perepe'!) e le fighe che ti passano davanti... sai che me frega del portatile!

----------

## Peach

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> Ok, allora a sto punto e' D'UOPO il campeggio dei gechi!!!
> 
> alle cinque terre (il mare piu bello d'italia) col portatile sulla spiaggia (perepe'!) e le fighe che ti passano davanti... sai che me frega del portatile!

 

FATTA!!!

5~7 giorni tra luglio e agosto o tra agosto e settembre non ce li toglie nessuno!!! una specie di CCC  :Wink:  solo che sarà un GCC (Gechi Communication Camp!)  :Laughing:  e stra-  :Laughing: 

direi che appena torna up gechi.it se ci state si può fare un poll...

----------

## codadilupo

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> alle cinque terre (il mare piu bello d'italia)

 

naaaa! Il mare piu' bello d'italia é quello della calabbria  :Wink: 

P.S.: io ancora non so quando avro' le ferie, ma credo la settimana prima o dopo ferragosto... sorry   :Crying or Very sad: 

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   alle cinque terre (il mare piu bello d'italia) 
> 
> naaaa! Il mare piu' bello d'italia é quello della calabbria 
> 
> 

 

Sardegna.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Sardegna.

 

Concordo pienamente!!

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Sardegna.

 

nell'altro topic m'ero dimenticato una rima.... campanilista !!!   :Laughing: 

Coda

P.S.: concordo, anche perché piu' o meno siamo li'.... ci sono spiagge anche in calabria, che credete, mica é tutta sassi e roccia  :Wink:  ?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Peach wrote:*   

> yeah... appena rientro in patria le vado a prendere... mi sono già messo in contatto con la persona-fidata... nn le hai nemmeno viste?

 

Si le ho viste e come ti ho scritto nel foglietto accluso al pacco, ne ho prese una M da donna e una XL... 

Se le prime eran belle perchè c'erano, le seconde devo dire che hanno davvero un che di mitico: azzeccata la miglioria al logo sulla schiena [l'idea cioè di usare il negativo delle "vecchie magliette"].

A questo punto non sto nella pelle di vedere la versione con il geco verde  :Wink: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   alle cinque terre (il mare piu bello d'italia) 
> 
> naaaa! Il mare piu' bello d'italia é quello della calabbria 

 

ma che ne puoi sapere te di mare che vivi tutto l'anno in mezzo al cemento e ai fumi  :Razz: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   Naaaa! Il mare piu' bello d'italia é quello della calabbria  
> 
> ma che ne puoi sapere te di mare che vivi tutto l'anno in mezzo al cemento e ai fumi 

 

Eheh... rivendico le mie origine assolutamente meticce, in questo caso (come in tutti gl'altri casi, del resto!). Per quanto mia mamma faccia brambilla, di cognome, mio padre é pur sempre di Reggio Calabria  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

arg: un polenterrone (C) (definizione coniata da un mio amico)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## OKreZ

Assolutamente non per polemizzare, pero' mi piacerebbe che il tema di questo topic rimanesse Webbit  :Wink: 

----------

## akiross

Raga, aspettate e scusate se mi sn fatto vivo solo ora

Io avevo chiesto 2 magliettozze XL, ma per vari motivi non ho piu' beccato deadhead e quindi non le ho prese.

E adesso dove sn sparite? che faccio? Dove le trovo? Sono fregato o c'e' qualche sorta di store online da cui prenderle?

SONO SPACCIATOOO  :Very Happy: 

Fatemi sapere

crazie ciao ciao

----------

## MyZelF

contatta botta at gechi.it oppure mandagli un pm.

----------

## botta

La mia idea è che viste le difficoltà incontrate durante consegna al webb.it è data facoltà a tutti coloro che hanno fatto la prenotazione di ricevere le loro maglie tramite una spedizione. Ovviamente questo comporta un sovrapprezzo per la raccomandata e la busta imbottita (piu o meno 5 euro).

Che dicono gli interessati? Se vi può andar bene scrivetemi un messaggio al mio solito indirizzo botta at gechi punto it con i vostri dati personali (indirizzo) e le vostre coordinate bancarie. In alternativa se non avete relazioni con le banche vi spiegherò via email come fare il versamento su bollettino postale. 

Nota: Al momento non ho nessuna maglia perciò chiedo di avere un po' di pazienza.. giusto il tempo di recuperare i capi e organizzare la cosa.

----------

## akiross

Umm per me va bene, sempre che i 5 euro in piu' non siano per ogni maglietta perche' altrimenti c'e' un sovraccarico del 50% (e a questo punto altro che governo ladro!). Finche' le maglie sn 2 ok, ma se ne volessi qualcuna di piu' diventa un'esagerazione... in fondo non pesano molto  :Razz: 

Bhe, se per 2 magliette pago 5 euri in piu' (25 quindi?) per farmele arrivare qui... bhe, io ci sto  :Very Happy: 

Teneteci aggiornati  :Very Happy: 

Ciauz

----------

## botta

Due magliette stanno in una busta che posso spedire tranquillamente per posta raccomandata.. cmq bisogna che mi contatti via email, magari abitiamo vicini e il problema non si pone!

----------

